# Co si mám dát?



## amphona

Zdravím, dostanu pozvání na večeři a chci se tam zeptat společníka: Co si mám dát? Je možné v Británii: What shall I have? A jak by to bylo v USA? (Kromě: recommend) 
Nespěchá to, až budete mít někdo čas, děkuji moc. Rose


----------



## Cautus

forum.wordreference.com/threads/what-do-you-suggest-or-what-do-you-recommend.2968067/

google.com/search?sxsrf=ALeKk03cRSmdKkVBfLlHn1NGwkFZaSjtVw%3A1603713030599&ei=BriWX_-TJM-4lwSm6JD4Bw&q=site%3Aforum.wordreference.com+recommend&oq=site%3Aforum.wordreference.com+recommend&gs_lcp=CgZwc3ktYWIQA1C4Jli4JmCbKmgBcAB4AIABSYgBSZIBATGYAQCgAQGqAQdnd3Mtd2l6wAEB&sclient=psy-ab&ved=0ahUKEwj_rorMmNLsAhVP3IUKHSY0BH8Q4dUDCA0&uact=5


----------



## Enquiring Mind

_What shall I have?_ je v pořádku.


----------



## amphona

I v Americe?


----------



## Enquiring Mind

V dané souvislosti totéž:


> *What Shall We Play?*
> This might be the trickiest part of family game night—unless you've been playing for a while and have established the family favorites. The conflicts will arise if some family members prefer one game to another. There are a couple ways to be fair in your decision-making. (familyeducation.com)



Z podtrženého víme, že píše Američan(ka): AmE - favorites, BrE - favourites; AmE - There are a couple ways, BrE - there are a couple *of* ways.


----------



## francisgranada

Jedná sa o výraz, ktorý sa presne nedá preložiť bez konkrétneho kontextu. .... Podľa mňa anglický výraz  "_What shall I have?_ " ako taký,  neznamená presne to, čo české "_Co si dám?"._

To české "_co si dám" _neviem jednoznačne preložiť ani do  svojho materinského jazyka (=Hungarian).   Asi by som použil   rôzne slovesá namiesto "_dám_", v závislosti od konkrétneho kontextu.


----------



## risa2000

francisgranada said:


> Jedná sa o výraz, ktorý sa presne nedá preložiť bez konkrétneho kontextu. .... Podľa mňa anglický výraz "_What shall I have?_ " ako taký, neznamená presne to, čo české "_Co si dám?"._


V čem přesně je ta nejednoznačnost českého tvaru, kvůli které to nejde přeložit?


----------



## amphona

Enquiring Mind said:


> V dané souvislosti totéž:
> 
> 
> Z podtrženého víme, že píše Američan(ka): AmE - favorites, BrE - favourites; AmE - There are a couple ways, BrE - there are a couple *of* ways.


Diky moc, tak nějak jsem si to myslela, ze to shall by nebylo OK,  hezký den.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

> .. jsem si to myslela, ze to shall by nebylo OK


 Pro _budoucí čas_ by to nebylo ok.


> *Americká angličtina*
> V USA se dnes SHALL pro budoucí čas již vůbec nepoužívá. Užití SHALL v tomto kontextu působí velmi formálně, archaicky nebo dokonce povýšeně. Se slovem SHALL se však lze setkat v jiných situacích - v nabídkách a návrzích, dále v právnických a technických textech (více viz níže). (...)
> *SHALL v nabídkách a návrzích*
> Nabídky, zvláště zdvořilé, se tradičně vyjadřují pomocí SHALL. S tímto užitím se lze setkat i v USA.
> Shall we dance? _/Smím prosit?/_
> Shall I help you? _/Mám ti pomoct?/ _(ajslovicka.cz)


----------

